# I just had to shake my head and laugh



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I stopped by my suppliers today and there was a guy buying a FULL set of Columbia tools. I asked if he was replacing and he said it was his first set, after he left to get his mud and tape I asked who he was, she told me he was a new builder in town and that he was planning on doing the drywall himself. I told her give him my card when he comes back and wants to sell all those fancy new tools.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I know quite a few GC that have their tools, but with good intentions they just sit in there shop collecting dust. Or they just want to let people think they are capable of taping. If I ever need a spare set I know where to look. I think sometimes they buy them just for the write off. Of course maybe just maybe they just want the glory and statice of a great taper.... We all know how others always look up to us. :notworthy:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Good for business !!! :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> I know quite a few GC that have their tools, but with good intentions they just sit in there shop collecting dust. Or they just want to let people think they are capable of taping. If I ever need a spare set I know where to look. I think sometimes they buy them just for the write off. Of course maybe just maybe they just want the glory and statice of a great taper.... We all know how others always look up to us. :notworthy:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I stopped by my suppliers today and there was a guy buying a FULL set of Columbia tools. I asked if he was replacing and he said it was his first set, after he left to get his mud and tape I asked who he was, she told me he was a new builder in town and that he was planning on doing the drywall himself. I told her give him my card when he comes back and wants to sell all those fancy new tools.


looks like you will be get new tools soon...but you will have to fix his tape coat :thumbup: the good news is he will use light mud and all the tape will pull right off:yes:


----------

